# Monday Morning Rant....Tow Truck Drivers



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

This really pizzes me off!! I cant stand these vultures that think they are above the law the way they drive. They shouldnt be allowed to have a light bar or anything else. They arent hauling *** to a scene to save a life, or help anyone out, only to be the first one there to make a buck.

I realize, as with everything else, there are exceptions. But for the most part, these guys are reckless, careless, and endanger the public.

http://www.click2houston.com/news/W...iver/-/1735978/5981064/-/1cdfm0z/-/index.html


----------



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

I agree with you on this one. Even though in the article, the female driver may have been drunk...I have to say I ran across so many reckless tow truck drivers... they just bully themselves in your way...and the speed they drive to get to the scene is ridiculous. I understand they are trying to make a living, but at the expense of endangering other driver's on the roads is uncalled for. I've had a few close calls with them myself and seen even more firsthand, and most of the time, they're speeding out from nowhere!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Freaking sad....


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Texas City took of of issues like this by putting the companies on a rotation list. 

Used to be that we had 4 to 5 wreckers show up on scene, but now only the ones called out are allowed to show up. 

The Officer now asks the drivers who they want to tow them. If they say, they do not care, then dispatch goes to the list.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I've never witnessed this. All the ones in our area drive relatively slow. Maybe its the fact our city let's all the drivers arrive and then draws a name from the hat unless the involved driver has a preferred wrecker service. Just don't lump them all in the same category.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

I'll see your tow truck drivers...and raise you lawn mowing companys, '89 chevy truck driving, rusty trailer towing, grass and dirt throwing, cut-off artists!


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

The story reads as though the female driver made a complete stop, and the truck driver blew through the stop sign. Im not saying drunk driving is ever good, we all know its not, but in this case who caused the most damage/harm?? The dumb *** truck driver. So my conclusion is that (at least in this case) the (possible) drunk driver was the better driver.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> I've never witnessed this. All the ones in our area drive relatively slow. Maybe its the fact our city let's all the drivers arrive and then draws a name from the hat unless the involved driver has a preferred wrecker service. Just don't lump them all in the same category.


Not a bad idea and then take a bid. Do I hear $25.00, $20.00, $15... going once, going twice,...sold.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

> Investigators said the 24-year-old female driver was pulling out from a stop sign when the wrecker hit her.


I realize they said speeding might have been a factor. But, Did the wrecker have the right of way?

Seems to me that she stopped at the stop sign, then pulled right out into the wreckers path. If so, then how is it his fault?

Heck, I have idiots pulling out in front of me all the time when I run emergency traffic in either the engine or the box. They pull out in front of us, then immediantly try to get out of our way.

You know good and well they saw us coming, but since they are in so much of a hurry, they breeze through the stop light or stop sign and before you know it we are right on top of them.

Sometimes I think they just want to at least get out there and then pull over as if that move saved them 2 seconds off thier commute. Instead of just waiting for us to pass.

I had one lady the other day who instead of yielding, sped up away from us. She then jumped over in the left lane as we were in the right lane. She then got caught at the traffic light, so she jumped back into our lane as we were coming up on her. She then turned right and floored it, headed up the on ramp to the freeway and was gone.

Drivers will curse us or shoot the finger at us as they finally yield to us. maybe they are mad because we are running emergency traffic to a call and slowing THEM down to where they are going?

[quoteHighway 6 was closed in both directions, and investigators said several drivers were ticketed for trying to drive through the accident scene.][/quote]This is what ticks us off so much. We can have police cars, fire trucks, and ambulances all around a scene and still idiots will try thier best to drive through it.

The stories I have from being on scenes would really make you believe how society is dumbing down by the day.



Pistol58 said:


> The story reads as though the female driver made a complete stop, and the truck driver blew through the stop sign.


I see nowhere where the wrecker driver had a stop sign in the article.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Very sad what happened to that young girl. 

When you see wreckers shooting down the shoulder just slide over and cut them off. They slow down real quick..


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

where's Hotrod to extoll the virtues of tow truck drivers everywhere?



spurgersalty said:


> I've never witnessed this. All the ones in our area drive relatively slow. Maybe its the fact our city let's all the drivers arrive and then draws a name from the hat unless the involved driver has a preferred wrecker service. Just don't lump them all in the same category.


You have to be there to get your name in the hat...and for that, you must drive like a bat outta hell.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

1st responders are cops, 2nd responders are emts, 3rd responders are tow truck/clean up crews. the first two take time and cause traffic jams. the tow trucks clear away the mess and save me from the inconveniance of having to sit in a traffic jam while the coffee at the local valero gets stale before i can get me a cup...


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Privateer said:


> 1st responders are cops, 2nd responders are emts, 3rd responders are tow truck/clean up crews. the first two take time and cause traffic jams. *the tow trucks clear away the mess* and save me from the inconveniance of having to sit in a traffic jam while the coffee at the local valero gets stale before i can get me a cup...


...while leaving behind a trail of newly created mess behind them. Its a vicious cycle indeed.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

I agree you Pistol58. Tow truck operators are the lowest of the low. Legalized thieves that will steal anything they can off of or inside your towed vehicle. It happened to me when my truck was towed. After I found out where it was all my tires and rims had been replaced with all mismatched wheels and tires. Battery was replaced with a dead battery, spare was gone and a rim was thrown in the bed of my truck.


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

While there may be more to this story, as this area is near several bars and it was just after last call. 

Tow truck drivers in Houston pizz me off quite often, driving like maniacs to get to a wreck to try to make a few dollars off someone in a bad situation. I would love to see some/most of them get ticketed for their driving...They are not an emergeny responder.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Pistol58 said:


> The story reads as though the female driver made a complete stop, and the truck driver blew through the stop sign. Im not saying drunk driving is ever good, we all know its not, but in this case who caused the most damage/harm?? The dumb *** truck driver. So my conclusion is that (at least in this case) the (possible) drunk driver was the better driver.


I was listening to the scanner as Cy Fair VFD, and HSCO was tending to the 1st wreck. When the call went out on the 2nd wreck involving a wrecker it went out at a location on HWY 6 where there is no 4-way stop with stop signs. There are a number of 2-ways in the area so I'm thinking the victim may have not stopped. Whether or not the wrecker's speed was a factor, I don't know.



Privateer said:


> 1st responders are cops, 2nd responders are emts, 3rd responders are tow truck/clean up crews. the first two take time and cause traffic jams. the tow trucks clear away the mess and save me from the inconveniance of having to sit in a traffic jam while the coffee at the local valero gets stale before i can get me a cup...


100% spot on. Often times they are the 1st responders and for this, law enforcement often times casts a blind eye to the wrecker's law breaking & often life threatening habits. It's too bad but that is what they have to do to make a living. If they don't ever get the tow they don't make a dime.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I've seen them speeding down highway shoulders kicking up all kinds of trash and rocks on cars waiting the in the correct lane, seen them driving down grass medians like a bat out of hail, seen them cut off a road into the median very fast and then park under a bridge waiting for the next call or cutting into traffic from said median after they are ready to leave somewhere, etc... they do not obey the law when a wreck has to be taken care of?.. they should.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

The OP is a DA himself. There are good and bad in every profession. 

Example. There was a DPS chase last week outta Fort Bend Co that went into Houston to 610 and 18th st. DPS gets on the radio and tells the dispatcher to call for any wreckers to block the lanes at 610 and 59 before they get there to try and end this pursuit. 

Dispatcher calls me out to a call, cant tell you how many times they or I hear the officer on my radio to bump it up, so they can get the scene clear asap. Sometimes we call in and get permission to ride the shoulders, or contra flow, or cut medians. Sometimes they call and tell us to do this. 

These are things yall dont know whats going on, and so it gets looked at as a bad practice. But towing is part of Incident Management. I agree there are wreckless drivers out there. There are plenty of more regular wreckless drivers on the road.
Show me in the story where it said he ran a stop sign?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

And there is a new law coming for tow trucks. You have to move over, just like you have to for Police on the roadway. We will have red lights as well.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> And there is a new law coming for tow trucks. You have to move over, just like you have to for Police on the roadway. We will have red lights as well.


Great, more power for those with an already inflated ego just because they have woo-woo lights. Not taking a stab at you & your crew personally, just the "bad apples"


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

It makes sense what you say hotrod. I see them all the time on the shoulder, median, etc. It should be made public what the protocol is though. People don't understand what's going on behind the scenes and the towtrucks take the hit. True, I do see some bad towtruck drivers out there. Probably no more than regular drivers though.


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

Click2Houston article says "Houston Police" investigated the accident. WRONG! Accident was at Hwy 6 & FM 529. That's not in Houston City Limits so they could not have investigated. This had to be HCSO or DPS.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

2 thumbs up. Curse words and exclamation points. Good rant.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

StinkBait said:


> Great, more power for those with an already inflated ego just because they have woo-woo lights. Not taking a stab at you & your crew personally, just the "bad apples"


I take flak all the time for the bad apples. But I put my life at risk all the time on the freeway or roadway, clearing a wreck or stalled car. All this B$tching about the traffic jam. Well lets just not clean up the mess and leave the cars there. Lets see how long you are stuck in traffic. Waiting to get where your going. Or would you like that wrecker to ride the shoulder or the median to clear the road or just sit in traffic?


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

I dont care how you defend them. There are far more "bad apples" than anyone else responding to a accident. You dont see an aggressive cop, or ambulance pushing you out of the way, cutting you off, and basically endagering everyone around them. And the way they line up like dove on a wire when someone is pulled over is great comedy. 

Lets not get started on the towing and/or storage fee should your car get impounded at one of these lots. Getting it out takes an act of congress too. 

The whole system is corrupt and needs intervention.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

if you ride the shoulder, then you are risking your tires that cost you money.. but at the same time, be aware that alot of debris gets thrown up.. no need to drive the speed limit on the shoulder as traffic is stuck already.. some courtesy to others on the road is all that is expected... now a big one I have gripes with is Metro buses.. oh goodness they are bad.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> now a big one I have gripes with is Metro buses.. oh goodness they are bad.


They never use a blinker:headknock


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Pistol58 said:


> I dont care how you defend them. There are far more "bad apples" than anyone else responding to a accident. You dont see an aggressive cop, or ambulance pushing you out of the way, cutting you off, and basically endagering everyone around them. And the way they line up like dove on a wire when someone is pulled over is great comedy.
> 
> Lets not get started on the towing and/or storage fee should your car get impounded at one of these lots. Getting it out takes an act of congress too.
> 
> The whole system is corrupt and needs intervention.


You sir are one way minded and sounds like you need professional help. 
Yall have a good day, I have some shoulders to burn up and Pistol58's to run off the roadsad4sm


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> I take flak all the time for the bad apples. But I put my life at risk all the time on the freeway or roadway, clearing a wreck or stalled car. All this B$tching about the traffic jam. Well lets just not clean up the mess and leave the cars there. Lets see how long you are stuck in traffic. Waiting to get where your going. Or would you like that wrecker to ride the shoulder or the median to clear the road or just sit in traffic?


Yepper, those drivers trying to get from point A to point B and back as fast as possible get so aggrevated when a "road block" is thrown up. It is like the lose all sense at that point and do not know what to do.

One time I was directing traffic through the scene after we did all our work and were waiting for the wrecker to show up. One lady stopped and with a snotty attitude, asked me why we were just standing there and not moving the two cars out of the way so they could get through faster.

I looked at her, looked at the fire truck and said, do you not realize this is a fire truck and not a wrecker?

She got mad as a wet hen and floored it speeding off.

We also get those drivers that just blast through the only lane we have open so traffic can keep moving somewhat. I have yelled at a few to slow down and get the finger or cursing. Also the ones that drive by rubbernecking so much, they hit other cars. Or the ones that drive by trying to take pics with thier cell phones.

And one wonders why we close all lanes until WE are cleared from the scene.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> You sir are one way minded and sounds like you need professional help.
> Yall have a good day, I have some shoulders to burn up and Pistol58's to run off the roadsad4sm


Go get em Tater!!

Amazed at how you sleep at night kicking people while they are down like that.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Pistol58 said:


> Go get em Tater!!
> 
> Amazed at how you sleep at night kicking people while they are down like that.


By what you have said today, this doesnt surprise me coming outta your mouth. Have a good one, I will


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

No one likes a wrecker driver until you need one!


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> By what you have said today, this doesnt surprise me coming outta your mouth. Have a good one, I will


 All I did was post a link, stated some facts, and stated some of my opinions. You then mentioned running me off the road. Im starting to come to the conclusion that you fall into the bad apple category.

I can tell you this much, you run me off the road and Im by myself, fine. Im used to it happening from you delusional wanna be "first responding" towers. But let it happen with my family in the car with me and we are going to have a problem.

Good day sir.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

slabnabbin said:


> No one likes a wrecker driver until you need one!


I disagree completely. Its those times I hate them more.

Locked your keys in your car did ya?

Well that'll be $824.15 and a $25 show up fee.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I have never had a good experience with one. Not saying they are all bad people. But my experiences were not great. The rates are outrageous. They have pocketed around $1k from me personally. Three tows. One was not even legal, but hey what do you do? Pay them to get your car and hire a lawyer and waste 3 times that amount plus time.....


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Call Apple Towing for your towing needs. You won't be disappointed. I have used them for years and never had a bad experience. The rest are just vultures.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Houston is well known for the tow people and BAD traffic. I have a friend that is a tow operator and I hope I never need one but they will be the ones I call and all others can go scam someone else. My family's thought go out to the family that this happened to and I hope the tow boy gets whats coming to him!!!


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> I have never had a good experience with one. Not saying they are all bad people. But my experiences were not great. The rates are outrageous. They have pocketed around $1k from me personally. Three tows. One was not even legal, but hey what do you do? Pay them to get your car and hire a lawyer and waste 3 times that amount plus time.....


This reminds me of a story a while back. I bought a old car and paid 4 or 500 cash for it. It got me from point A to B though. Anyway, I cant really remember why but I was towed from my apt complex. Probably my fault, and I took responsibility for it.

I couldnt make it down for a couple days, but when I did make it down to the impound place the guy tells me its going to be some ridiculous number like $700 or something..

I looked at the crook with a straight face, and said "you can keep it". He gave me a funny face and asked if I was being serious. I said "Its yours, but can I get my belongings out?" And I walked out.

They basically had me behind the 8 ball and stole the car from me. I wasnt too worried about it though. It was a hoopty, I had money saved up and I wasnt about to let some crook rob me of it.


----------



## tx.fishead (Jun 4, 2005)

It's one thing to speed to an accident.....but most of the time wreckers are are being just that wreckless enroute to a dui or warrants arrest (they pay more) they get the tow and impound fee a least a few days.They should do what some towns do a put the whole thing up for bid,at least you'd know were your car was if it was towed.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey pisstoll...what do you do for a living?


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

traffic things to rant about...cell-phone talkers...texters...rubber-neckers...dudes in tights riding homobikes on the feeders...construction... pot holes...weather...funeral processions...bob marley day on I-45...presidential visits... etc. etc...C'mon man!


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Ex Boat Capt. Carp said:


> I hope the tow boy gets whats coming to him!!!


What article are y'all reading? Because, the one posted says nothing about the wrecker driver being at fault. It does say this though:



> Investigators said the 24-year-old female driver was pulling out from a stop sign when the wrecker hit her.


From that statement, I take it that she pulled out in front of him. Also that she was possibly drunk which leads me to think she might have just breezed through the sign or did a quick stop and go.

Either way, I'm not sure where some of you keep thinking the wrecker driver is at fault other than pistols ranting on it. Not sure where he even got that it was the wreckers drivers fault.

It is a plain and simple article, so again, are y'all reading another article?



Pistol58 said:


> Anyway, I cant really remember why but I was towed from my apt complex. Probably my fault, and I took responsibility for it.





Pistol58 said:


> and stole the car from me. I wasnt too worried about it though. It was a hoopty, I had money saved up and I wasnt about to let some crook rob me of it.


Do you realize these two statement contradict each other?

In one, you take responsibility for the car being towed and in the other you said they stole the car from you.

I'll also ask you this. Where in that article did you see that the wrecker driver was at fault? Where he ran a stop sign?

Did you see this article this morning, then go on your personal experiences with wrecker drivers and automatically assume this one was at fault?


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Cool Breeze said:


> It's one thing to speed to an accident.....but most of the time wreckers are are being just that wreckless enroute to a dui or warrants arrest (they pay more) they get the tow and impound fee a least a few days.They should do what some towns do a put the whole thing up for bid,at least you'd know were your car was if it was towed.


Wrecks pay much more than any prisoner vehicle by far. Houston would have more traffic jams than you could ever imagine on a wrecker rotation. The heavy duty wreckers are on rotation and have 30 minutes to arrive. The traffic would be ridiculous waiting on a wrecker rather than taking first on scene.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

FireEater said:


> What article are y'all reading? Because, the one posted says nothing about the wrecker driver being at fault. It does say this though:
> 
> From that statement, I take it that she pulled out in front of him. Also that she was possibly drunk which leads me to think she might have just breezed through the sign or did a quick stop and go.
> 
> ...


I took responsibility of my action, yes. But to go and be told my mistake cost me more than the car was worth? No thank you. If you think these people are fair and honest you are wrong.

They feed off of vulnerable people in a time of need. Price gouging at its worst. And your sitting here defending it.

Yes, I did take what the article read, and apply MY experiences in the past, and form an opinion. There are not enough facts in the story for you to say one way or another either. Look, these guys (most) are in the business of screwing people over, and your standing up for them.

By the number of PMs Ive gotten so far, Im not alone in this belief.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Privateer said:


> Hey pisstoll...what do you do for a living?


 Hey Privaqueer,

I know you would like to know what I do for a living so that you can draw some sort of far-fetched comparison. I can assure you I am not in the business of kicking someone while they are down.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

The coh has a maximum wrecker fee of 145.50 for any nonconsent tow. Is that to high to have someone come out any time of day our night and clean up your mess? The hcso also has a set rate also of 143.50. The wrecker driver picking their own price is long gone on police scenes. Now if you let your vehicle sit in a storage expect for the fees to rack up but that is also regulated by tdlr. Its the officers responsibility to document any property that is left in the vehicle and the wrecker driver signs the tow slip showing what was in the vehicle at the time of the tow. With the price of diesel, insurance, licenses, and the truck I can't see why anyone would complain about a 145.00 tow. The days of throwing a sling on the back of your truck and running wrecks for whatever you want to charge is long gone. If you have a complaint file it up with the tdlr, the city, or county bc they regulate the tow companies.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Pistol58 said:


> Yes, I did take what the article read, and apply MY experiences in the past, and form an opinion. There are not enough facts in the story for you to say one way or another either. Look, these guys (most) are in the business of screwing people over, and your standing up for them.


I am not standing up for them at all. I am merely going on what I read in the article and I have not seen anywhere that the wrecker driver is at fault.

All this thread is, is a witch hunt it seems. Sorry, I do not do witch hunts as I was once the witch and it is not any fun.

Facts are facts and you have not posted one yet from the article.

I will agree with you though, there most certainly are bad apple wrecker drivers out there. But that "bad apple" applies across the workforce these days.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

slabnabbin said:


> The coh has a maximum wrecker fee of 145.50 for any nonconsent tow. Is that to high to have someone come out any time of day our night and clean up your mess? The hcso also has a set rate also of 143.50. The wrecker driver picking their own price is long gone on police scenes. Now if you let your vehicle sit in a storage expect for the fees to rack up but that is also regulated by tdlr. Its the officers responsibility to document any property that is left in the vehicle and the wrecker driver signs the tow slip showing what was in the vehicle at the time of the tow. With the price of diesel, insurance, licenses, and the truck I can't see why anyone would complain about a 145.00 tow. The days of throwing a sling on the back of your truck and running wrecks for whatever you want to charge is long gone. If you have a complaint file it up with the tdlr, the city, or county bc they regulate the tow companies.


I have never had one that cheap. I believe the last one was around $250 for about an 8 mile tow and 30 minute sit in the tow yard.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

FireEater said:


> I am not standing up for them at all. I am merely going on what I read in the article and I have not seen anywhere that the wrecker driver is at fault.
> 
> All this thread is, is a witch hunt it seems. Sorry, I do not do witch hunts as I was once the witch and it is not any fun.
> 
> ...


I agree with you completely. And many times in the thread I have said "most" and "not all" several times.

Then Hot Rod, and Privaqueer start their engines. So I had to cool them off.

As they kept talking, I kept thinking about all the times Ive been almost hit, ran off the road, and even shot the bird at for not getting out of the way and the percentage of bad apples started to increase in my mind.

I have a buddy that was in the wrecker business for many years, and finally got out cause it was too corrupt and dirty.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

FireEater said:


> I am not standing up for them at all. I am merely going on what I read in the article and I have not seen anywhere that the wrecker driver is at fault.
> 
> All this thread is, is a witch hunt it seems. Sorry, I do not do witch hunts as I was once the witch and it is not any fun.
> 
> ...


from the article - speed was likely a factor in the accident (paraphrased)

the young lady was pulling away from a stop sign - it would be hard to connect "speed" with her pulling away from the stop sign.

so that leaves the tow-truck driver.

You think just maybe he didn't win the roshambo for the previous tow and was speeding off to go try and pick up another tow?

I know it might be hard for some people to apply some logic and/or reasoning skills...so the rest of us will have to do it for you.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

When I had my shop on bingle it never failed, several times a day youd have the race go by, doing well in excess of the speed limit. Id bet they caused as many wrecks as the respond to. The excuse of trying to prevent traffic jams is a joke, have you driven houston lately? Its always a traffic jam wrecks or not. As for the few bad apples giving the good guys a bad name, in this case Im thinking its far more bad apples than good.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

slabnabbin said:


> The coh has a maximum wrecker fee of 145.50 for any nonconsent tow. Is that to high to have someone come out any time of day our night and clean up your mess? The hcso also has a set rate also of 143.50. The wrecker driver picking their own price is long gone on police scenes. Now if you let your vehicle sit in a storage expect for the fees to rack up but that is also regulated by tdlr. Its the officers responsibility to document any property that is left in the vehicle and the wrecker driver signs the tow slip showing what was in the vehicle at the time of the tow. With the price of diesel, insurance, licenses, and the truck I can't see why anyone would complain about a 145.00 tow. The days of throwing a sling on the back of your truck and running wrecks for whatever you want to charge is long gone. If you have a complaint file it up with the tdlr, the city, or county bc they regulate the tow companies.


You have never been stuck in the sand in galveston. One time back in high school......nevermind, Im done providing stories about their dirty tactics.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> I have never had one that cheap. I believe the last one was around $250 for about an 8 mile tow and 30 minute sit in the tow yard.


(COH)
Wrecker fee 145
Impound fee 50
Storage 15 (perday)
Tax 15
Total 225

Tow it to a place of your choice and pay the 145 that's it. 
Your vehicle will be towed anywhere in the city for the 145.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Had a wrecker driver unlock my work truck for $4 at subway. He was the good apple I guess!


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> from the article - speed was likely a factor in the accident (paraphrased)
> 
> the young lady was pulling away from a stop sign - it would be hard to connect "speed" with her pulling away from the stop sign.
> 
> ...


No need to (paraphrase) it.



> Investigators said a toxicology report is pending on the female, and they said speed may have been a factor in the fatal crash.


Two things that are under investigation, speed and alcohol. Nothing concrete yet on either one.

But regardless, speeding or not, she pulled out in front of him, so she is at fault.

I made a motocycle wreck right out in front of Central station one night. The motocyclist was speeding according to witnesses, when a lady pulled out in front of him and the motocyclist hit her. No one was hurt, but guess who go the ticket? The lady who pulled out.

I have made other wrecks like this involving vehicles and the one that pulled out in front of the other was always at fault.

Speeding, drunkeness, whatever, you will be at fault when you pull out in front of another driver who has the right of way.

Now that being said, I do not know if the wrecker had the right of way or not. He may have been blowing through a stop sign headed to another call. We do not know, though if he did, I am sure the media would have reported that as it would have made a better story for them.

Maybe we are just reading into the article differently.....dunno.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Pistol58 said:


> You have never been stuck in the sand in galveston. One time back in high school......nevermind, Im done providing stories about their dirty tactics.


Bad apples in every business without a doubt. I did have a wreck 10 years ago and was charge 525.00 for the tow so yes I know how it feels. All I am trying to say is those days are over in the city of Houston and Harris county.
I'm not familiar with every city or counties rules and regulations just sharing what I know.
You can't compare a consent tow to a non consent tow.
Y'all saying that wrecker drivers haul *** to the scene to price gouge people is far from true. Whether its a simple hook up, rollover, or getting muddy in a ditch for a recovery it's all the same price. 
If a wrecker driver tries to charge you 500 for a consent tow and you agree that your fault.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Texican89 said:


> Had a wrecker driver unlock my work truck for $4 at subway. He was the good apple I guess!


Ive only locked mine in my truck once in my life. I paid a couple hundred to a wrecker to unlock my doors in less than 90 seconds in my driveway.

You did have a good apple there.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I saw action towing try to slim jim a toyota truck at Jack in the box in Kemah while the owner was eating at T-Bone Toms. He couldn't get it unlocked so he drug it with the front wheels turned all the way left and the column locked.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> I saw action towing try to slim jim a toyota truck at Jack in the box in Kemah while the owner was eating at T-Bone Toms. He couldn't get it unlocked so he drug it with the front wheels turned all the way left and the column locked.


That's ridiculous.
It's thing like this that you will always remember that has made the industry so bad for so long.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Here is the towing fee schedule for private property tows from the tdlr web site. I think that is too high but the star allows companies to charge this and they will. 
Just for the record I have never charged an elderly person for unlocking their vehicle. Anyone else
never over 20$ bc it's just too easy. Towed a few folks for free that seemed down on their luck. 
I haven't drove in a few months since moving from houston but there are a few helpful drivers still there that will help you without taking you to the cleaners. Hope yalls next experience is a good one but doubtful considering how many bad apples out there.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Slabnabbin, Myself and many others appreciate your fair pricing and business practices. The industry needs more like you.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

There is plenty money to be made in the wrecker business but greed gets a hold of most. When a company is paying the driver 300.00 for a 08 and newer repairable plus 10% commission on the repair bill you will always have all the speeding and lying to get that car to their body shop. IMO the body shops paying these crazy amounts created this and it will never go away.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Here's another thing to think about. The official rule is first wrecker on scene in the city of houston. The first wrecker gets there but 5 more arrive later and the cop says match. Matching is putting your chips in the hat and drawing for who gets the tow. So until the officers decide to follow the rules you will always have numerous wreckers on an accident scene. Do you blame the officer
Or the wrecker driver? If the wrecker driver followed the rules and left every time he wasn't first he would
go broke. The only time he would have a chance to be drawn is when he arrives first. It's just a big mess!


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

AAA is cheap compared to what you guys have paid out for tow and lock service. Sort of like having Sea Tow or Towboat.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

I like it when the scumbags siphon $100 worth of premum out of your tank 
pure class...


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

Bily Lovec said:


> I like it when the scumbags siphon $100 worth of premum out of your tank
> pure class...


Its even better to get $400 worth siphoned out of your boat.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

It seems that way too many wrecker drivers are real jerks and worse. I'd like to say more but I guess I'll keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Every industry has their bad apples, just some more than others. No matter if it's blue collar or while collar jobs there are vultures and scumbags in both.

I personally have had too many bad experiences with tow truck drivers. The only good one was by a local repair shop who owned the truck.

Here are my main complaints.
#1 Speeding and swerving in and out of traffic to go to an accident.
#2 When they arrive on the scene, I'v seen multiple times where they park blocking ALL traffic. Even saw one tow truck parked on the other side of the median. Accident on Northbound lane and tow truck parked on southbound lane blocking traffic. Who do they think they are?
#3 All these contracts they have with apartment complex's and restaurants. I know friends who had 1/2 their tire parked on the while parking lot line and got towed for an illegal park. C'mon... seriously? Do you get a ticket for going 1 mph over the limit? I think not.
#4 Why are storage fees so much? I know it may not be the truck drivers lot but $80.00 storage fees? 

Not all truck drivers are bad, but these cities have given them too much power and many of them do take advantage of the system.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> I have never had one that cheap. I believe the last one was around $250 for about an 8 mile tow and 30 minute sit in the tow yard.


I was towed recently from Lake Jackson to Angleton (milage was 15.3 miles ) for $100.30 . Sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

i could go off on this thread, but since it's the holidays and i have better chit to keep my mind on, i'll limit my ranting. First, wrecker drivers are worse than criminals in my personal opinion. among many things, the "drop charge" has got to be the bigest f-job there is. I didn't call you here, i'm trying to leave with my car, possibly having recognized i made a mistake in where i parked, and now you are going to demand money from me before you release my car??? GFY... i'm going to have a big problem with this should this ever happen to me (it's happened to many friends).


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Some trash never cease's to amaze me, and there is a lot of it here that posted in this thread. 

This criminal has to go to the store and buy the meals Im preparing for the needy families I found, and Im delivering food and gifts to on Christmas eve. Have a nice day


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

I almost got t boned last week at 59 and Post Oak. Scared the hell out of me so I chased him down and by the time I caught him he was pulling over to the accident. I got out and told the officers at the scene and when I left they were giving him a ticket.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> Some trash never cease's to amaze me, and there is a lot of it here that posted in this thread.
> 
> This criminal has to go to the store and buy the meals Im preparing for the needy families I found, and Im delivering food and gifts to on Christmas eve. Have a nice day


just because you work in an industry full of ******** doesn't make you one.

don't take it personally...you're your own *******.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I slid over onto the left hand shoulder yesterday on the way home when I saw one with his lights on coming kicking up dust, rocks, and more trash on the shoulder. He was not happy but my truck is bigger. 

He was flipping me off, honking, and screaming at me from what I could see in my rearview mirror. He was in a local dealership wrecker. No name dropping though.

Yes, I am evil sometimes...


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey I love you Hotrod, even if you are a scumbag wrecker driver! HaHa!Just kiddin bro, Merry Christmas!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> Some trash never cease's to amaze me, and there is a lot of it here that posted in this thread.
> 
> This criminal has to go to the store and buy the meals Im preparing for the needy families I found, and Im delivering food and gifts to on Christmas eve. Have a nice day


are you calling me trash??? interesting. i DO feel that wrecker drivers have a purpose to serve. The non-consent tows are an issue with me and the way they are handeled. At least you can pay with forms of payment other than cash now too, that was always a rub.

I remember when i was in college i was towed and went to get my truck, had a fist full of twenties to pay the guy, maybe like 122 and some change, and demanded exact change only, no change made!!!! ***!!!! that drove me through the roof.

like i said, not trying to go off on this thread or anyone inparticular. I think that people here are making statements based on their previous experiences and observations of wrecker drivers. it just so happens that many people share the same views and have had similar experience with wreckers. I read one person that had a good expereince with one, that's great. i love hearing good stories like that. i'm sure you too have done good deeds in your life (including your work with needy families). i have my own experience and have been made aware of those of my friends, and make a safe generalization based on that knowledge. It's not going to be right all of the time, and i hope that if my path crosses with a wrecker driver in the future, he is an exception to what i've come to know.

not once did i personally attack you, but i guess i'm just trash. If i misinterpreted your post, my bad


----------



## Honya's Mom (Jul 30, 2008)

slabnabbin said:


> Here is the towing fee schedule for private property tows from the tdlr web site. I think that is too high but the star allows companies to charge this and they will.
> Just for the record I have never charged an elderly person for unlocking their vehicle. Anyone else
> never over 20$ bc it's just too easy. Towed a few folks for free that seemed down on their luck.
> I haven't drove in a few months since moving from houston but there are a few helpful drivers still there that will help you without taking you to the cleaners. Hope yalls next experience is a good one but doubtful considering how many bad apples out there.


I have a question, not an opinion. What if there is an accident, (involving a minor, 16 and legal to drive) and the vehicle he/she was driving at the time of the accident is damaged, but still in driving condition but is hooked up to the tow truck, before the parent or legal guardian arrives on the scene? Does that parent or legal guardian have the right to make the tow truck driver drop the car, with no charges? So that the parent can drive it home?


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

If they do drop the vehicle it will still cost you money. They will NOT drop it for free. Legalized robbery.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

just use a rope to tow your ride off the highway,HUH??????


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

iridered2003 said:


> just use a rope to tow your ride off the highway,HUH??????


Is your cat a tow truck driver?


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Honya's Mom said:


> I have a question, not an opinion. What if there is an accident, (involving a minor, 16 and legal to drive) and the vehicle he/she was driving at the time of the accident is damaged, but still in driving condition but is hooked up to the tow truck, before the parent or legal guardian arrives on the scene? Does that parent or legal guardian have the right to make the tow truck driver drop the car, with no charges? So that the parent can drive it home?


Once the owner/ operator of the vehicle or police officer authorize the vehicle to be hooked up you will be charged. Tow trucks can not legally just pull up and hook up a vehicle, someone has to authorize it. Very rarely will an officer have the wrecker drop the car but it does happen and if they plan on ever towing another vehicle from that officer again they will. Once it is hooked you are required to pay. I have had calls to come tow a car from a scene but another driver already had it hooked and had to pay that driver to take possession of the car. Private property tows are required to drop the car for 1/2 price as long as the vehicle hasn't been moved. Once it is moved it goes to full price. Same thing goes to illegal parking tows authorized by the city.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

The city's safeclear program no longer pays for your vehicle to be towed off the freeway. The operator is responsible for paying 50$ to go to the first exit. If the driver refuses hpd comes out and has the vehicle towed.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Why does an independent respond to a emergency anyway? Emergencies should be left to authority having jurisdiction, Just like fireman, ambulances and police officers. Tow truck drivers are like a bunch of vigilantes ******** looking for a east Texas Poacher.

And for tow trucks getting involved in roadblocks or what ever, Exactly how much does that pay without a tow and someone killed slammed into your 2012 F250? What gives you the right? Why put yourself in that position? Why cant I buy a radio hall butt down the road and get involved with a freak on a police chase, Or a wreck without no tow leaving pizzed killing a girl pulling out from a stop sign. No money/ or pride being last.


Go feed the needy children Mr tow truck driver, just might have been their mother you run over.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Profish00 said:


> Why does an independent respond to a emergency anyway? Emergencies should be left to authority having jurisdiction, Just like fireman, ambulances and police officers. Tow truck drivers are like a bunch of vigilantes ******** looking for a east Texas Poacher.
> 
> And for tow trucks getting involved in roadblocks or what ever, Exactly how much does that pay without a tow or someone killed? What gives you the right? Why put your self in that position? Why cant I buy a radio hall butt down the road and get involved block a freak on a police chase killing the. Or a wreck without no tow leaving pizzed killing a girl pulling out from a stop sign. No money in being last.


There are three different types of tow operators Incident management, consent, and private property. The crazy driving ones we are all familiar with is the incident management. Incident management operators are licensed with the state and have to complete a certain amount of training to maintain their license. Although they act like wild vigilantes there is training and education required to keep up with all the laws and regulations with the towing industry. I think most people would be surprised at how many licenses and background checks have to be done before they ever sit in the driver seat.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

slabnabbin said:


> there is training and education required to keep up with all the laws and regulations with the towing industry. I think most people would be surprised at how many licenses and background checks have to be done before they ever sit in the driver seat.


And should be paid for by the state or city government as non profit employees. They aren't a provider needed in disaster situations like they think (drive) they are responding to. It's for the profit.


----------



## poncho n' lefty (Sep 21, 2009)

this is getting good.........


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> Is your cat a tow truck driver?


he's fat like most tow truck drivers, but no, he can't drive yet:help:


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> Your just a straight up *********** *******. *I hope you get screwed everytime you get towed.* One way minded asswipes like yourself are why you get treated the way you do. More trash right here


who doesn't it?

wrecker drivers, buzzards of the freeways


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> The OP is a DA himself. There are good and bad in every profession.
> 
> Example. There was a DPS chase last week outta Fort Bend Co that went into Houston to 610 and 18th st. DPS gets on the radio and tells the dispatcher to call for any wreckers to block the lanes at 610 and 59 before they get there to try and end this pursuit.QUOTE]
> 
> I wonder what the insurance companies would say about this. Is this part of the coverage....sounds very dangerous to me.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> Your just a straight up *********** *******. I hope you get screwed everytime you get towed. One way minded asswipes like yourself are why you get treated the way you do. More trash right here


Wow....true colors showing through...............


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> Your just a straight up *********** *******. I hope you get screwed everytime you get towed. One way minded asswipes like yourself are why you get treated the way you do. More trash right here


Trash, go look in the mirror son


----------



## old boat driver (Aug 13, 2005)

Go gettem Hot Rod


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

txbigred said:


> Wow....true colors showing through...............


 X2 way out of line



Profish00 said:


> Trash, go look in the mirror son


 He can't cuz he lost his step stool


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> Some trash never cease's to amaze me, and there is a lot of it here that posted in this thread.
> 
> This criminal has to go to the store and buy the meals Im preparing for the needy families I found, and Im delivering food and gifts to on Christmas eve. Have a nice day


Thanks for all you do big guy.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Somebody pass the liquid courage back around!!!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Somebody pass the liquid courage back around!!!


 True dat....probably not a good idea to be podting at 1:30 in the morning while under the influence


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Not seeing any Christmas spirit in the posts on this thread...except from Hotrod. Let's all pray for the soul of the young lady that lost her life and let the law determine fault and whom it lay with. I can tell that some posting here either don't go to Church or they ain't listening when there. "Love thy neighbor". May peace be with all of you and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Someone please give me a tow to N27 51.552 W94 53.038 there's a wreck there that I need to fish!

Merry Xmas everyone!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

mstrelectricman said:


> Not seeing any Christmas spirit in the posts on this thread...except from Hotrod. Let's all pray for the soul of the young lady that lost her life and let the law determine fault and whom it lay with. I can tell that some posting here either don't go to Church or they ain't listening when there. "Love thy neighbor". May peace be with all of you and Merry Christmas.


I think Hotrod got into the Christmas spirits kinda late last night.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

mstrelectricman said:


> Not seeing any Christmas spirit in the posts on this thread...except from Hotrod. Let's all pray for the soul of the young lady that lost her life and let the law determine fault and whom it lay with. I can tell that some posting here either don't go to Church or they ain't listening when there. "Love thy neighbor". May peace be with all of you and Merry Christmas.


 Looked like Hotrod drank too much Christmas spirit last night, based on his 1:30 post this morning. Merry Christmas to you and all the others on this board


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I agree..... Lol


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

FREON said:


> Looked like Hotrod drank too much Christmas spirit last night, based on his 1:30 post this morning. Merry Christmas to you and all the others on this board


i guess hotrod put me on his ignore list, i never did see the post... what a doodoo head


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

*Generalizations*

Wow, original post was pretty crappy way to start the week.

Why blast tow truck drivers when they are doing a job that is necessary?

Why not pick on lazy money grubbing union workers who are a waste of resources and time when compared to nonunion workers?

Or, you could pick on farmers who lack the ability to provide a consistent steady income for their families and annually require the government to provide surplus income so they can drive brand new trucks and their wives can stay at home leaching off the system?

Or you could blast the plant worker who graduates from high school, gets no further education, and then demands minimum pay in the $20-30 range. Then to top it off, if they don't get a retirement package at 55 years old that includes all their benefits, the equivalence of their annual salary in retirement, and they have their retirement savings to top it off.

Or you could blast the doctor who did nothing but sit on his/her *** in undergrad, medical school, residency, and then sits on his/her *** in an air-conditioned office who then demands an unbelievable sum of money for making you sit in their waiting room for hours on end then spends 10-15 minutes max with you.

Or how about the over paid stupid mechanic, or the this, or the that, etc...

If you get on 2cool and blast someone's profession expect that they may have more than something nice to say in response. IMHO, this thread is once again a sad reminder of where 2cool as a community is headed.

Oh and remember, generalizations are always false.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Well said Big Willy:cheers:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

POC Troutman said:


> i guess hotrod put me on his ignore list, i never did see the post... what a doodoo head


You do realize if he put YOU on his ignore list, your posts will not show for him. It doesn't hide his posts from you.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Big Willy said:


> Wow, original post was pretty crappy way to start the week.
> 
> Why blast tow truck drivers when they are doing a job that is necessary?
> 
> ...


You, young man, once again show me that you have wisdom and compassion beyond your years. Green for you and may your Christmas be nice.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Big Willy said:


> Wow, original post was pretty crappy way to start the week.
> 
> Why blast tow truck drivers when they are doing a job that is necessary?
> 
> ...


By the way, I don't believe any of the above generalizations, or any generalizations for that matter, but I have heard these generalizations used numerous times in the past. They are often used out of ignorance for a persons professions, goals, means, or a combination of all three.

These types of generalizations are called fallacies of insufficient statistics where someone takes a small sample of a large population and derives their belief about that larger population from the original small sample.

For example:

If you were to come across 10 Aggies in a row and each one of them were in a relationship with their second female cousin, you could falsely argue that all Aggies are involved in inbred relationships with their second female cousin. In reality, you have falsely excluded the homosexual Aggie who dates his second MALE cousin. Thus, a perfect example of a hasty generalization based off of insufficient statistics. :dance:


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

spurgersalty said:


> You do realize if he put YOU on his ignore list, your posts will not show for him. It doesn't hide his posts from you.


never used the igrnore list, so i couldn't tell you much about it. Just that someone had quoted a post of his that i couldn't see on the thread...

As to Big Willy... i generally agree with you and like your posts, but i have to disagree with you here.

A generalization is just that, and generalization. first... the definition

A *generalization* (or *generalisation*) of a concept is an extension of the concept to less-specific criteria. It is a foundational element of logic and human reasoning.[_citation needed_] Generalizations posit the existence of a domain or set of elements, as well as one or more common characteristics shared by those elements. As such, it is the essential basis of all valid deductive inferences. The process of verification is necessary to determine whether a generalization holds true for any given situation.

i think that it would be incorrect and irresponsible to assume that humans don't make generalizations of some sort or on some level every single day of their lives, as by definition a generalization is the foundational element of logic and human reasoning. I myself stated that a generalization is not accurate 100% of the time. But based on my own human experience, i am able to make the generalization that wrecker drivers responding to accidents regularly disregard the safety of the general public with reckless driving and excessive speeds. i don't think it is any coincidence that many people that have responded to this thread agree with that generalization either.

As with all things in life, there are exceptions. Hotrod and slabnabin very well could be those exceptions and i know they have done good things (noted in previous post). speaking for myself, i have not once personally attacked either of them, or anyone for that matter, and certainly do not intend to.

in conclusion, a public forum is a place to share ideas and opinions. 2cool is just that, with a set of rules imposed by the mods. i could easily make the argument that by getting on this forum and blasting people for sharing their opinions and observations regarding the subject of the thread, you yourself are just as much a part of the so called "problem" with 2cool that you identify. if you don't like 2cool that much and it's that miserable of a place for you to visit, you don't have to stop by. i enjoy reading and posting on 2cool and engaging in conversation with people. 2cool is full of great people (another generalization that isn't right 100% of the time...see what i mean)

merry christmas and happy new year to all!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Big Willy said:


> Wow, original post was pretty crappy way to start the week.
> 
> Why blast tow truck drivers when they are doing a job that is necessary?
> 
> ...


well, what kind of work do you do - you know, so we can make sweeping generalizations about it.


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm Asian and I do have a small wang!


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

POC Troutman said:


> never used the igrnore list, so i couldn't tell you much about it. Just that someone had quoted a post of his that i couldn't see on the thread...
> 
> As to Big Willy... i generally agree with you and like your posts, but i have to disagree with you here.
> 
> ...


Once again, that "statement" that I made about 2cool was a satirical generalization.

I know what you are saying about freedom of speech on an internet forum. I will argue that there has been a downward trend in the content of 2cool over the past year. Once again, my opinion and probably wrong.

It certainly doesn't push me away from the site, but I have no problem calling someone out if I feel that it is not going to be completely inflammatory or breaking the rules.

I see a lot of tow truck drivers on my daily commute to Galveston and I have never witnessed anything that I would call unsafe or unreasonable driving or maneuvering. I do see them sitting on the back side of overpasses that have a "sneaky" cop waiting on the other side. That is a nice reminder for me to check my speed and slow down if I may be going a little too fast. Therefore, I like tow truck drivers because they move "idiots" who get in wrecks out of the way during my daily commute and they may be a little hint as to what speed traps may be ahead.

I should say that I don't totally agree with generalizations. I mistyped when I stated earlier that I don't agree with any generalizations. However, many actually do wholeheartedly agree with generalizations about Muslims, Liberals, Republicans, Homosexuals, Christians, Aggies, and Longhorns. Simple ignorance is sometimes humorous and harmless. Spite and aggression in association with generalizations are harmful and seem misplaced when taken with the general context and content of this forum. Once again, my opinion so no big deal if someone doesn't agree with me. :brew2:


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> well, what kind of work do you do - you know, so we can make sweeping generalizations about it.


I am a resident Family Medicine physician at UTMB. I think I made a reasonable sweeping generalization of my own profession but swing away amigo.

There are a lot of faults that can be attributed to physicians and these frustrations that others have with my profession are things I take account of when trying to improve my practice.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

POC Troutman said:


> A generalization is just that, and generalization. first... the definition
> 
> A *generalization* (or *generalisation*) of a concept is an extension of the concept to less-specific criteria. It is a foundational element of logic and human reasoning.[_citation needed_] Generalizations posit the existence of a domain or set of elements, as well as one or more common characteristics shared by those elements. As such, it is the essential basis of all valid deductive inferences. The process of verification is necessary to determine whether a generalization holds true for any given situation.


Not necessarily:

Fallacy: Hasty Generalization​ Also Known as: Fallacy of Insufficient Statistics, Fallacy of Insufficient Sample, Leaping to A Conclusion, Hasty Induction. 
*Description of Hasty Generalization*

This fallacy is committed when a person draws a conclusion about a population based on a sample that is not large enough. It has the following form:


Sample S, which is too small, is taken from population P.
Conclusion C is drawn about Population P based on S.
 The person committing the fallacy is misusing the following type of reasoning, which is known variously as Inductive Generalization, Generalization, and Statistical Generalization:


X% of all observed A's are B''s.
Therefore X% of all A's are Bs.


I would argue that the bad tow-truck drivers do not outnumber the good tow truck drivers. Just like bad doctors don't outnumber good ones, bad farmers don't outnumber good ones, hard working plant workers don't out number good ones, etc...

*Deductive reasoning, aka generalizations, may be a way that we as humans compartmentalize aspects of our society but that doesn't mean that this type of reasoning is always valid or justified.*


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I am nice to everyone, always. No matter how stupid i think they are.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

dang willy.......are you trying to pad your post count, even tho you got to the thread late? so typical of a Family Medicine physician at UTMB.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Big Willy said:


> I am a resident Family Medicine physician at UTMB. I think I made a reasonable sweeping generalization of my own profession but swing away amigo.
> 
> There are a lot of faults that can be attributed to physicians and these frustrations that others have with my profession are things I take account of when trying to improve my practice.


How appropriate since I'm sitting in a Dr office waiting for my turn

shouldn't you be seeing patients instead of goofing off on the interwebz


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> How appropriate since I'm sitting in a Dr office waiting for my turn
> 
> shouldn't you be seeing patients instead of goofing off on the interwebz


Your at the free clinic AGAIN??? What now? WOW dude good luck.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> How appropriate since I'm sitting in a Dr office waiting for my turn
> 
> shouldn't you be seeing patients instead of goofing off on the interwebz


Got the drips again???


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> How appropriate since I'm sitting in a Dr office waiting for my turn
> 
> shouldn't you be seeing patients instead of goofing off on the interwebz


Patient's can wait! You know how that goes...

No, I actually had a half day off this morning. I was responding to this thread in between charting, answering e-mails, calling patients with lab results, and all the other wonderful things we get to do on our days "off", lol!!!


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Hotrod, props to you brotha for putting your life in danger to hook up vehicles on busy roadways and putting up with bullshat like some have to say. Thanks for your contribution to clearing up wrecks and what not to keep the flow moving. Yes there are those that put others in danger, but no profession is perfect. Keep up the good work and have a great Christmas!

S4L


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> Got the drips again???


yep, I got them from your ___________


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

brother?

ewwwwwwwww...


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> yep, I got them from your ___________


You leave my dog alone.

-WAYNASTY-


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

you guys crack me uppppppp:help::help::help:


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> brother?
> 
> ewwwwwwwww...


checkmate!!!!!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Rotation, solves all the problems!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

tbone2374 said:


> Rotation, solves all the problems!


thank you. but they would have to work in areas as houston is wayyyyyy to big.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

iridered2003 said:


> thank you. but they would have to work in areas as houston is wayyyyyy to big.


Houston is already divided into 5 zones now. Getting the patrol officers to actually do it would be a problem. They won't accept the first wrecker and that's the cities rule.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

I'd like to hear big willy generalize concrete contractors.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Darn, looks like I missed a good party. I'd admit to driving a taxi before I admitted to driving a tow truck. 

Merry Christmas!

Brandon


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

BertS said:


> dang willy.......are you trying to pad your post count, even tho you got to the thread late? so typical of a Family Medicine physician at UTMB.


Maybe thats why Dr. office visits are always behind by an hour and a half.
They are on here instead of seeing patients at the scheduled appt. time.
:slimer:

Sorry Shawn beat me to it.

By a few days. LOL


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> Darn, looks like I missed a good party. I'd admit to driving a taxi before I admitted to driving a tow truck.
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> Brandon


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :ac550:


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

I recently went to a restaurant and noticed a table near me where a couple of the guys were wearing jackets that indicated they worked for some tow truck company. There were 8 people at that table and when they were leaving they complained that they got charged 18% gratuity automatically. I thought that was funny.


----------



## trackatrout (Aug 10, 2010)

Privateer said:


> 1st responders are cops, 2nd responders are emts, 3rd responders are tow truck/clean up crews. the first two take time and cause traffic jams. the tow trucks clear away the mess and save me from the inconveniance of having to sit in a traffic jam while the coffee at the local valero gets stale before i can get me a cup...


You got the order wrong... Tow trucks are there first 99% of the time.

I live on a busy road in SW Houston with a speed limit of 35mph. Everyone drives down it at about 50 but I occasionally see tow trucks coming down the road at 70+mph... Just glad I wasn't trying to pull out of my driveway at the time. They would never be able to stop in time.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Tate said:


> I recently went to a restaurant and noticed a table near me where a couple of the guys were wearing jackets that indicated they worked for some tow truck company. There were 8 people at that table and when they were leaving they complained that they got charged 18% gratuity automatically. I thought that was funny.


all them tow truck drivers are the same. just ask hotrod?

J/K hotrod.
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Guys, this horse is so bruised up we can't even make dog food out of him. Please just stop already.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> Darn, looks like I missed a good party. I'd admit to driving a taxi before I admitted to driving a tow truck.
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> Brandon


That says alot about your grandfather that had a wrecker business DA


----------



## BAMF32 (Feb 12, 2005)

Hotrod said:


> Some trash never cease's to amaze me, and there is a lot of it here that posted in this thread.
> 
> This criminal has to go to the store and buy the meals Im preparing for the needy families I found, and Im delivering food and gifts to on Christmas eve. Have a nice day


Sorry but I have personally witnessed a tow truck driver leave a scene at a Kroger, swing around the parking lot and hand a wad of cash to an HPD cop.

If you want people to think more of your profession maybe you should start helping police it yourselves instead of letting the bad behaviors continue?


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Some wrecker drivers have pisz poor attitudes.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Hotrod said:


> That says alot about your grandfather that had a wrecker business DA


 What say ye Brandon?


----------

